# Trialing for IPO1 for the first time in 6 weeks



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey everyone,

So that's it, we are trialing for IPO1 in 6 weeks in New York... 

Since its my first time, and the trial is not in our club but rather another club is hosting it, I would love some advice.


What do you focus on most in OB when you practice at their field? I plan to do a few send-aways at the field, as well as dumbbell over the jump a few times, but other than that I think it'll be pretty standard?
How do you change your tracking if you do in preparation for a trial?
Should I spend some time working with the club helper beforehand if they let me?
Anything I should do for the club as a courtesy? What would you as club presidents (or as club members) would appreciate outsiders doing?
Any other advice for building up to the trial?

Thanks!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Where are you trialing?

I've only trialed for one IPO1 title before and it was at my club field, so I can't help with much preparation advice when it comes to an outside trial. For my dog, I made sure that I did the retrieves over the jump/wall and a send out. I did some light protection work the day before to work on our outs.
I had my own surprise in tracking that the field had been mowed two days prior, so it was very short. But I had made sure that I had practiced on a bunch of different types of fields before trial day, so it wasn't too big of a problem.
I never expected anything from outside competitors at our trials. We just like to all have fun and enjoy a nice trial day without any drama or attitudes. I really dislike any displays of poor sportsmanship from anyone. 
Make sure you're prepared for all kinds of weather! It poured all day long and was low 60's in June for my IPO1. We could probably have snow in NY in 6 weeks...Ya never know. 


Good luck and HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So far I've *never* trialed anything with a home club/helper/field because no dog club I've ever trained with has been part of a parent organization. As far as protection sports go, Nikon's SDA titles, BH, SchH1, and Pan's BH were all earned "away" from where we train (three different clubs).

*What do you focus on most in OB when you practice at their field? I plan to do a few send-aways at the field, as well as dumbbell over the jump a few times, but other than that I think it'll be pretty standard?*
For sure if it were me I'd do a few send-outs, I'd practice dumbbell tosses (not necessarily with the dog retrieving), and I'd put my dog in the long down spot but not necessarily for a full long down.

*How do you change your tracking if you do in preparation for a trial?*
I ask what kind of ground cover will be at the trial if it isn't already noted on the flier and try to get on that type of cover once or twice. With Nikon's T1 I'd never tracked with that club or on their field and he was fine and with his SchH1 track I'd tracked twice on their fields.

*Should I spend some time working with the club helper beforehand if they let me?*
I like to one time. For Nikon's PA I went to their club's training (not at the trial location) three days before the trial and for his SchH1 he had done protection on that field three times and one of those times was with the trial helper.

*Anything I should do for the club as a courtesy? What would you as club presidents (or as club members) would appreciate outsiders doing?*
Each time I brought food to either add to their spread or pass around. For example for Nikon's SchH1 trial, I passed around donut holes the first day (we trialed the second day). If there was a raffle I'd put a few bucks in that and if there was a paid lunch buffet I'd pay for that.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

ayoitzrimz said:


> What do you focus on most in OB when you practice at their field? I plan to do a few send-aways at the field, as well as dumbbell over the jump a few times, but other than that I think it'll be pretty standard?
> 
> How do you change your tracking if you do in preparation for a trial?
> Should I spend some time working with the club helper beforehand if they let me?
> ...


Biggest piece of advice; don't panic and change your training because you have a trial coming up. Just continue working your dog the way you have been. Many people start to feel the stress about an upcoming trial, start putting more pressure on their dogs, start worrying about fixing every little thing, start changing their training and then wonder why everything falls apart. 

I usually will take my dog over the jump and wall if needed. I don't even necessarily do a retrieve. I might do a small amount of heeling and play on the field. I also will do a couple of send outs. 

Tracking depends on the dog. I used to not track my dogs the week before the trial. That was for my own nerves. Deja I tracked the day before to take some edge off of her. Vala usually a few days before would be our last track. Have to know your dog. 

If you can you might do one round on the club's helper. I would also run blinds especially if their blinds look different than yours or run the opposite direction. We have a large field so people find it is helpful to run blinds here. 

I do the paperwork for our club. Nothing irritates me more than to receive paperwork that is not complete. Get your entry and your proof of USCA membership in ON TIME. Even if they don't have a closing date, get the entry to them at least 3-4 days ahead of time. No one wants to stay up until 2 AM the night before to complete the paperwork. 

Arrive on time, find the trial secretary and turn in your scorebook if you haven't done so previously. Ask where to park and where to exercise your dog. Be courteous of the other competitors. Follow the judge's directions. If they have a raffle, support it if you can and buy their lunch. This is how some clubs make money to pay for the trial (the entry fees barely cover expenses). 

Have fun.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lies makes a good point about tracking conditions. I don't necessarily need to track with the club, but I need to have an idea of what they track in. Here we recommend people track a few times at the club because of the way I have to mow our fields. If the club tracks on sod and you train on sod or they track in hay fields or in dirt and you do the same then it isn't as much of a big deal, though can be helpful for some dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also I should say, it's important for me to know because tracking is not my strength (actually, it's my *dog's* strength but not mine). Since we live in the city we usually track on conditions that are totally different from most trials. I train on manicured sod (private soccer and baseball fields) because that's all we have. The cover is very easy tracking because it's usually damp and lush but we also have distractions that I never see tracking on more rugged cover in the country so it evens out (for example my fields get covered with geese and poop, sometimes there will be a game just an hour before and the grass is pulverized from cleats and fresh tracks, there are usually loud sports games happening the same time I'm tracking). My dogs both track better out in the country even though the cover is usually dry and more sparse. So I like to know ahead of time if they have a general idea of the type of plants and the length/height so I can travel out and find that stuff once or twice. For example I have never tracked a dog on dirt (that's right, never) and when I was driving up to Nikon's SDA trial all I saw was rows of plowed dirt and panicked because I swore they said we were not tracking on dirt. Luckily the actual tracking field was someplace else and was more along the lines of what my dogs are used to. At this point if I saw a trial had dirt or plowed fields for tracking, I would not even enter.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't know about other clubs but we usually let dogs from other clubs that are trialing to come to our club for the 2 weeks before the trial to come and get used to our field. The big thing I have done is introduce my dog to the field and play with him and then take to the long down spot and put him down but not for a whole long down.

Also make it a point to take him both ways over there jump and A-frame so he realizes no different than any other. 

For tracking I usually have a routine of just track him the same as usual which is about 5 days a week but try and create different tracks on different surfaces so he does not get bored.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! those are some good tips.

Luckily, since we are all in the city, both the fields I've trained on and field on trial day are same (manicured sod) so that's good, and I will be tracking with them on that field once or twice before trial.

As for everything else, thanks for tips I will definitely keep them in mind as we get closer to trial day.

I was wondering where I can find some trial handling tips? I saw this Working Dogs Cyberzine - Trial Handling Tips but seems a little outdated - any newer articles out there? Also, would be great if I can find the IPO1 rules for 2012 in a succinct article (otherwise I have to resort to rule book  )


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never used a rulebook. The USCA web site had a powerpoint file that outlined the rule changes and how to interpret them. That is what I used (for a recent BH).


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Hey everyone,
> What do you focus on most in OB when you practice at their field? I plan to do a few send-aways at the field, as well as dumbbell over the jump a few times, but other than that I think it'll be pretty standard?
> 
> How do you change your tracking if you do in preparation for a trial?
> ...


I establish the center line, do a recall, and a send out. Over the jump and the wall, does not have to be a retrieve and usually isn't. 

Tracking, it depends so much on the dog. The last dog I trailed I emphasized the reward on the articles. Not every article, though.

If your dog needs/works better after seeing the club helper, do it. It can also help your dog to know where the find blind is.

Clean up after your dog, don't have your dog out while others are trialing, and be polite. Yelling at the club when your dog fails because of your training is a no-no. And it DOES happen.

I see a lot of people stop training before a trial. They start to do a practice run through every time, no corrections, no training, the whole routine. Don't. Train your dog up until you go out there. If you want to try a run through without corrections, do it at least a month before the trial, then train what needs to be worked on.

Most importantly- don't forget to breathe.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

All the best for the trial, you two will do good. As far as practice, in OB practice the retrieves (highest point exercise). 
For tracking practice starts and article indications with varying food (for example use food all 3 legs one day, next day no food on 1st leg, 3rd day food only on last leg and go back to all 3 legs with the last practice before trial being with food only on last leg). 
In protection work on the weak point and build drive if needed.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

So... trial date is fast approaching!

Going to be next week... and I'm nervous as ****  
I trained at the field twice already, and have been tracking there the past two weeks. 
He did well on tracking, and we have been using minimal food (maybe 2-3 food drops per LEG) for a while now (and randomly he gets nice easy legs full of food plus food at articles and food at end) so I'm not too worried.

OB - had to teach direction of send away but was able to work through it in one session. Second session was already clear to him without visible toy or target. Jumps seem lower than our jumps so had no issues there (he cleared both jump and a-frame without jumping off top or touching top of jump)

PR - past three weeks he decided to start anticipating the call out. No biggy, stopped doing call outs for a while. He did well with the new helper - OB was there as far as outing and staying clean etc (no dirty bites but he does get very close, and bumps the helper a bit whenever it's a new helper to sort of test him- no matter, dog shouldn't bump and harass helper regardless so I will not use as excuse).

Anyway, sorry for rambling here 

Now to my point - I have less than a week left. Any advice for what I should do? 
Here's what I'm thinking - it's a week left, I'm definitely not going to fix anything in a week and now is definitely not the time to make any changes. So I was planning on just making easy easy obedience this week.

Today - some light heeling, turns, and play
Tuesday - motion exercises, just 5-10 mins tops
Wednesday - Dumbbell - just like 2-3 retrieves and play
Thursday - just play a little
Friday - I get to use their field one last time so maybe just jumps
Saturday - showtime!

as far as tracking - any advice? I have no clue how much tracking I should do. I usually do 3 - 4 times a week. Was thinking of maybe tracking once on thursday then on trial. 

As far as the club - they've been super accommodating! letting me use their field, track with them, work with their helper a bit. Couldn't say anything negative about those guys.

Anyway advice will be appreciated  Even if you just say "this is what *I* do a week before a trial..."


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Track every day and focus on the retrieves.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't have tons of trial experience, but I have noticed that before trial day it is best to not screw up my routine whatsoever. I track as frequently as I normally do and I work on obedience and protection the same as usual. My dog is very sensitive to any of the changes in routine and I try my best to make trial day feel as close to normal as possible (expect for the fact that my nerves are out of control, lol)

Have fun and good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

I usually do just the hurdle and 1-2 retrieves on the flat. Send out and some light heeling and ball play. I don't want to have a chance for my dog to do something stupid that I'll have to crawl his ass for and that's the last thing that goes through his mind as we walk off the field. Enough time for him to be a pudding head come trial day! 

Protection wise I run blinds and maybe a couple of pop-up bites. (My dog seems to have a bit more *respect* for the helper in the blind) if he hasn't worked on him too much before or not at all.:shocked: I also want to know if the helper is a lefty or righty. People sometimes forget and when it comes trial day it's a completely different picture and set-up for your dog if you are suddenly faced with a helper who wears the sleeve on the right arm instead of the left or visa versa. I think it behooves people to get their dog on as many types of sleeves as possible. 

Tracking I just want to know what types of articles and what type of conditions.If I know I'm tracking on say Sunday then I'll usually track Wednesday. If that is a good track I'll leave it at that and not track again until the trial as the only thing IMO that more tracking will do is give it a chance to go south. If I get a track that is not up to speed I still have enough time to track again and see if that track was just a bump in the road or something else going on. 

Remember that either your dog is ready or not. Chances are not in your favor that if your dog is still struggling with a particular exercise you're not going to *fix it* the day before the trial and making the attempt could have adverse effects elsewhere in your routine. Every action has a consequence.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am happy with where we are and feel good about the trial. I'm gonna do some light OB - heeling, maybe a few retrieves, but nothing new - I'm also going to resist any urge to "fix" anything but I feel pretty good overall.

Tracking - I'll do a track tomorrow, see how we look, and take it from there. But, I feel confident although very nervous. 

bitework - looked good last week when we worked with the helper, I wont get another chance to work with the helper between now and trial but I am feeling confident.

Either way, we going to give it our best shot and try to have a little fun while out there


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

One last thing...you pass as a team you fail as a team...neither can go out and do what is required without the other...If you see your dog struggling with something it's up to you as a handler to back them up as much as you can and still work within the rules...You shouldn't cross the line but you sure as **** can put both feet on it! 

Good luck!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Keith, 

Excellent comment.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

KJenkins said:


> One last thing...you pass as a team you fail as a team...neither can go out and do what is required without the other...If you see your dog struggling with something it's up to you as a handler to back them up as much as you can and still work within the rules...You shouldn't cross the line but you sure as **** can put both feet on it!
> 
> Good luck!


I like that  Funny but so true. Thanks!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So that's it, we are trialing for IPO1 in 6 weeks in New York...
> 
> ...


Since we just hosted a trial where quite a few competitors were trying to qualify for the Nationals, I'll tell what the experienced handlers did that I saw.
1. They all worked the entire routine once or twice and spent more time on the go out and the retrieve as you've mentioned. Also, if the blinds are set up, run them to get the dog used to the new view.
2. Most clubs around here (us included) tend to put the type of tracking it will be on the flyer (grass, sod, dirt, whatever) to give the competitors a chance to practice on that if possible. Of course we didn't let anyone use the actual fields (most don't) since they are borrowed and we don't want to annoy the landowner.
3. Yes, use the helper. We had our helpers available about 3 times to outsiders prior to the trial. Most clubs try to give you at least 1 day to set up a practice with the trial helper. We did 3 just because it worked out that way.
4. As a hosting club, I appreciated when ALL the paperwork was filled out and submitted correctly and on time. Copies of scorebooks, membership cards and shot records with the entry was a plus! Also, try to arrive ahead of any posted times. Sometimes things happen and the club has to adjust the schedule and it is helpful if the competitors are available to notify. 
5. Don't drastically try to change anything in your training if you don't have time to proof it. Don't be afraid to ask the judge for help if you are about to walk out on the field and feel like your mind has gone blank!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Phew... did it! IPO1 88-91-86. 

Tracking went well, although he overshot a corner and laid a little close to one article (it was under his chest).

Obedience - did well, except for some whining on the long down and lost some attention here and there, and for some odd reason needed second command on out on the last dumbbell retrieve (over the A-frame). 

Protection - needed second command to run blind 5, and I lost some points over dirtiness on the sleeve and he was being an ass on the side transport.

Other than these, things went well and I'm happy for the first trial. G rating, 266 points... Oh well, at least I know what I need to work on for the 2.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

There is no "oh well", only "awesome, I know where to makeup points on IPO2". Congrats, it's mostly polishing from here forward

My male nearly made me puke all day lol. Dog apparently peed off my first corner in tracking and that trainwrecked our tracking. He decided the wall wasn't his style in OB. thank god protection is our strong phase lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Very very big congrats!!!!!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your success! You should be very proud. Now onward and upward.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Big Congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!!


Lee


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! For me the IPO1 was the mental hurdle I needed to really know how both the dog and I work together under trial conditions and stress. Also, I am paying more attention to training rituals that will help the dog understand that their brains should be into the game and ready to perform.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations!! The first 1 is always the hardest.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks everyone!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Congratulations!! The first 1 is always the hardest.


Yea I was very nervous. Luckily the trial atmosphere was great, and judge Heiko Grube was a fun guy to be judged under


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

You'll be very nervous every time lol


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> You'll be very nervous every time lol


nah, im going drunk next time.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Phew... did it! IPO1 88-91-86.
> 
> Tracking went well, although he overshot a corner and laid a little close to one article (it was under his chest).
> 
> ...


Very nice, way to go. Big congrats


----------

